# Are fresh figs ok for hedgies?



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

We have a lot of fig trees in CHios in the summer so i was wondering if its ok to feed a hedgie fresh figs.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My only thought is the sugar.

Snarf's vet has a real concern with hedgie teeth and said we humans are ruining them cuz of our sticky, sugary treats (Snarf's fave is dried apple slices). She said fine as a treat. I am glad she doesn't determine MY diet cuz a treat to her is less than a teaspoon no more than once a day :shock: WTF? :lol: 

If it was ME, I would give figs as a treat...just small amounts...seems a shame to not let an animal have fresh FRESH fruit, right?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I might be wrong but I'd think wild hedgies would eat the figs when they fall from the trees... So it would be ok as long as it is in moderation. 

And you can always send me a box of figs.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

before i got Henry, he survived on fallen dates...granted, they aren't figs...but similar idea! i would think Caramello would enjoy them...just not in excess!  let us know what he thinks of them.


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

Thnks guys i ll give him figs in the summer as treats  once a day(not every day dont worry) and always fresh  he is pretty lucky  in the summer we buy lots of mellons and watermellons  i ve read here that they like them a lot


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

he's gonna be one happy fella!


----------

